# Any News from Wonderfest ?



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

is there any news from Wonderfest for those of us who couldn't go ?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

It's all over Facebook ! Tons of Video!!!:grin2:
Denis


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

mcdougall said:


> It's all over Facebook ! Tons of Video!!!:grin2:
> Denis


Links?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> It's all over Facebook ! Tons of Video!!!
> Denis


 For those that do not do Facebook, can you be of any assistance please?:|
Thank you,
-Jim G.G.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah even those that use facebook......where are we looking,Cult wont show till hes back at base,so come on guys dont be selfish put up links to any news,I know a lot of my friends/modelers on this side of the pond dont use FB so at least I can email them anything interesting


cheers
Gordon


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> For those that do not do Facebook, can you be of any assistance please?:|
> Thank you,
> -Jim G.G.


WHERE ?........can u give us a link ?


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Where ??????

At least could you please give us the name of the sites on Facebook....


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Yeah, non-facebook coverage/news sucks this year...

George Seletas on Facebook has some shots of the model tables:

https://www.facebook.com/george.seletas

We're probably going to have to wait until news is posted at Cult's...


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Great show shots from Kenneth King's Facebook page here:

https://www.facebook.com/kenneth.king.1238/photos_all

Just a few shots from the Round 2 table...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd rather eat my left arm than sign up to Facebook so I'll just wait to see if there's any news (probably isn't by the looks of it though)


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Who makes this Sheena garage kit?

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1279401192088023&id=100000544632731&set=a.1279203955441080.1073741926.100000544632731&source=49


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

SUNGOD said:


> I'd rather eat my left arm than sign up to Facebook so I'll just wait to see if there's any news.


You got _that _right, Sun! FaceBook...Ugh!

Doug


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a link... scroll down, Lot's of videos in this link.... Knock FB all you want, it's what you make of it... I use it for all the modeling forums on it, and there are plenty... and Wonderfest is covered thoroughly ... So if you aren't in touch with what's happening it's your decision. There are many videos posted by members of these different forums that I belong to and as such they keep appearing and I watch them but have no Idea how to save them ... I'll try to search more out for you guys ...... 
https://www.facebook.com/animatedhobbies/
Denis


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Cheers Dennis


Gordon


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Problem I'm seeing is that folks aren't making a separate WF folder
on their FB page but just posting them on their walls. 

It's great seeing them today, but any links to them 6 months or a yr from now 
isn't going to do anyone any good.

It's why I haven't listed any links yet. It has been cool seeing some of the
new stuff though, so hoping after everyone gets back, they'll have photos
avail!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

My FB Wonderfest album. I'll post actual pics here when I have the time to download 90 some pictures!

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1012147088906318&id=100003331104668


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Does anyone know if the Deadpool, Thor, and Iron Man kits were on display at the Round 2 booth?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Any new kits coming out ??????????????????????*


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

RB said:


> Does anyone know if the Deadpool, Thor, and Iron Man kits were on display at the Round 2 booth?


Round 2 is not doing them, Diamond Select is producing those kits.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

ChrisW said:


> Round 2 is not doing them, Diamond Select is producing those kits.


Thanks Chris. There was talk on the Deadpool model thread that this was possibly Diamond distributing Round 2 product, or that Round 2 was acting as a development arm for Diamond. Glad to have that cleared up. I think the presence of the Thor model is tripping things up...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

RB said:


> Thanks Chris. There was talk on the Deadpool model thread that this was possibly Diamond distributing Round 2 product, or that Round 2 was acting as a development arm for Diamond. Glad to have that cleared up. I think the presence of the Thor model is tripping things up...


 
Yea, understandable. When Diamond Select picked up the License for Marvel kits, Round 2 sold them the rights to the Thor kit and molds.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

ChrisW said:


> Yea, understandable. When Diamond Select picked up the License for Marvel kits, Round 2 sold them the rights to the Thor kit and molds.


Chris, do you know if R2 also sold the Wolverine mold to Diamond?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

RB said:


> Does anyone know if the Deadpool, Thor, and Iron Man kits were on display at the Round 2 booth?


Um, hate to be a little dense here, but I did I miss a picture of the Iron Man kit? And... is actually a kit and not a figure? Sorry to ask, but I have completely missed hearing about this.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Dr. Brad said:


> Um, hate to be a little dense here, but I did I miss a picture of the Iron Man kit? And... is actually a kit and not a figure? Sorry to ask, but I have completely missed hearing about this.


Definitely a kit in a new series from Diamond. From the Deadpool kit thread:

http://news.toyark.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2016/02/TF-2016-DST-Marvel-002.jpg

Marvelicious Toys - The Marvel Universe Toy & Collectibles Podcast


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RMC said:


> *Any new kits coming out ??????????????????????*




Don't look like it.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

R2 is doing a 2016 Camaro SS and releasing the clear Enterprise D. Both I'll be grabbing.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

RB said:


> Definitely a kit in a new series from Diamond. From the Deadpool kit thread:
> 
> http://news.toyark.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2016/02/TF-2016-DST-Marvel-002.jpg
> 
> Marvelicious Toys - The Marvel Universe Toy & Collectibles Podcast


Ah thanks - I will definitely be getting that Iron Man kit - I just hope we have the option not to use that kinda lame repulsor blast!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I suppose we were spoiled a bit last year (well us Eagle fans anyway) with a big announcement of a new kit but this surely has to be the worst ever Wonderfest for new kit announcements.

Out of interest.........anyone know if there was any Facebook representatives at the show?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

SUNGOD said:


> I suppose we were spoiled a bit last year (well us Eagle fans anyway) with a big announcement of a new kit but this surely has to be the worst ever Wonderfest for new kit announcements.
> 
> Out of interest.........anyone know if there was any Facebook representatives at the show?


I was kind of hoping for Moebius news regarding either more Dark Knight kits (I don't know why, but I thought there was a chance of more Dark Knight stuff in the future), or news of the Batman v. Superman related kits that are in the works... But it's not like I don't have anything to work on in the mean time!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Starshipmodeler seems to be getting the lion's share of info this year at this thread:

Starship Modeler Discussion Forums :: View topic - Remember those of us who cannot attend...

I'd say that Moebius actually getting the 2001 license is pretty gobsmacking, champagne-breaking-out-news!:surprise:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

And still no plastic model from the 2014 Godzilla movie.....


----------



## William Harrison (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for the link! Bill Harrison - Animated Hobbies


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

William Harrison said:


> Thanks for the link! Bill Harrison - Animated Hobbies


Welcome Bill, and thanks for your coverage.

BTW, Cult has his coverage up now too:

Wonderfest 2016 - News from Moebius and Round 2 - CultTVman Fantastic Modeling

Looks like there's a BvS Batwing in your future Dr. Brad...

And last but not least...I'm finally an Elder Statesman! Only took 18 years! Yay me!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RB said:


> Starshipmodeler seems to be getting the lion's share of info this year at this thread:
> 
> Starship Modeler Discussion Forums :: View topic - Remember those of us who cannot attend...
> 
> I'd say that Moebius actually getting the 2001 license is pretty gobsmacking, champagne-breaking-out-news!:surprise:





That is interesting. I was disappointed in the Orion but potential for more 2001 kits isn't to be sniffed at. Might just have some champagne too.:grin2:

I'm happy to be proved wrong about there being no news.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

robiwon said:


> And still no plastic model from the 2014 Godzilla movie.....




I'd like to see that too.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

SUNGOD said:


> That is interesting. I was disappointed in the Orion but potential for more 2001 kits isn't to be sniffed at. Might just have some champagne too.
> 
> I'm happy to be proved wrong about there being no news.


You know, if Moebius through their hard work can unravel the knot for 2001 licensing, it gives me hope that someone can do the same for Blade Runner. It's very inspirational...Go Moebius!!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RB said:


> You know, if Moebius through their hard work can unravel the knot for 2001 licensing, it gives me hope that someone can do the same for Blade Runner. It's very inspirational...Go Moebius!!!






But Fujimi's done just about everything from that haven't they


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

SUNGOD said:


> But Fujimi's done just about everything from that haven't they


I think some people are still waiting for taxis and Sebastian's Van (I know I am). The Sedans they did were very nice but I feel, like many others, that their Spinner was a rushed disappointment. I'd LOVE to see either Moebius, Round 2, or Pegasus get the license and go to town, especially if they could do both vehicle AND figure kits. But, it's hard to not sound greedy with regard to BR when Moebius has pulled off such a coup with 2001...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

RB said:


> Welcome Bill, and thanks for your coverage.
> 
> BTW, Cult has his coverage up now too:
> 
> ...


Great news. I'm happy about the BvS Batwing. Still would have liked "the Bat" from the Dark Kinght trilogy, but this is great news, as is the 2001 news!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Yet Moebius says not one word about the 1/35 scale Pod & Chariot, as the date comes and goes. Silence. Didn't used to be this way. They always kept us informed. I have a feeling the Proteus will be another such disappointment.

We _are_ dealing with China, and I have heard the nightmares...we are _damn_ lucky to get what we got!

Doug


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

At Wonderfest Frank said in his presentation that the 1/35 chariot is way down the road still. Don't look for it at least for another year. Even at that point who knows? I would just wait until some announcement on their Facebook page. Usually if there is no new news they don't say anything anymore. The question was brought up about the Chariot and that is what Frank said about it. Proteus was at Wonderfest and it is well detailed. I have no doubt we will see it released.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

robiwon said:


> And still no plastic model from the 2014 Godzilla movie.....


PRETTY sure Legendary offered the license to Frank and he passed. 
Tom


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

For any one who's interested Jamie updated the R2 blog this morning with the topic being this years Wonderfest.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> That is interesting. I was disappointed in the Orion but potential for more 2001 kits isn't to be sniffed at. Might just have some champagne too.:grin2:
> 
> I'm happy to be proved wrong about there being no news.


It was mentioned that Moebius will be doing some changes to the Orion kit when they re-release it- they were not specific as to what those would be though


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

scooke123 said:


> At Wonderfest Frank said in his presentation that the 1/35 Chariot is way down the road still. Don't look for it at least for another year.


Thank you Scooke! Now we can move on...





scooke123 said:


> Even at that point who knows?


Haa hahaha! I'm glad YOU said it! LOL!



scooke123 said:


> I would just wait until some announcement on their Facebook page.


I will _quit modeling_ before I go there again!



scooke123 said:


> Usually if there is no new news they don't say anything anymore.


Well, they could have let us know there was another delay. Other than put it on _Snake_Book!  But, you're right. They say NOTHING NOW.

Lesson learned. Moebius is great! I still got stuff to buy! I won't count on release dates any more though!



scooke123 said:


> Proteus was at Wonderfest and it is well detailed. I have no doubt we will see it released.


I'm sure looking forward to that! :thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I don't remember Frank saying it was that far out.
I remember him saying it has been in flux, and keeps getting pushed to the back burner.
He even said something about it was going to be split into 2 kits because so much has been added to it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RB said:


> I think some people are still waiting for taxis and Sebastian's Van (I know I am). The Sedans they did were very nice but I feel, like many others, that their Spinner was a rushed disappointment. I'd LOVE to see either Moebius, Round 2, or Pegasus get the license and go to town, especially if they could do both vehicle AND figure kits. But, it's hard to not sound greedy with regard to BR when Moebius has pulled off such a coup with 2001...




Anything's possible I suppose seeing as the sequel will be out but I think Fujimi would probably do that before Moebius and especially as the licence fees would be quite high.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Bwain no more said:


> PRETTY sure Legendary offered the license to Frank and he passed.
> Tom



Where'd you hear that? Must have been too expensive.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> It was mentioned that Moebius will be doing some changes to the Orion kit when they re-release it- they were not specific as to what those would be though






Yes I wonder what. It says minor changes so maybe new decals or something.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> It was mentioned that Moebius will be doing some changes to the Orion kit when they re-release it- they were not specific as to what those would be though


The new version will probably be gluten-free.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Maybe it'll have even fatter, even less accurate wings.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I heard thay were modifying the wings a little bit and changing something on the hull.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

robiwon said:


> I heard thay were modifying the wings a little bit and changing something on the hull.


That's FUSELAGE, not hull. A submarine or ship has a hull, on planes and space planes they are called a FUESLAGE.:grin2:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> That's FUSELAGE...they are called a FUESLAGE.:grin2:


Are you sure it's not called a FUELSAGE?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*...........oh crap, the "analist's" have arrived !*


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> Are you sure it's not called a FUELSAGE?


Uh, heck if I know, don't you???


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> Where'd you hear that? Must have been too expensive.


Ummm, I heard it from Frank. And I guess expense is relative, IIRC he didn't like the movie. Me personally, I waited until it was in the $3 bin at Walmart, so I'm only out the $3 and an hour of my life. And before someone corrects me, I KNOW the movie was over TWO hours long, but I was only willing to DEVOTE an hour to it. And I'm REALLY not out the whole $3 either, I plan on adding it to my pile of "Godzilla Themed" repurposed DVD/drink coasters with "Godzilla: Final Wars" and "Godzilla 2000". >
Tom


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> Uh, heck if I know, don't you???


Hell, man, I don't even know what we're talking about. :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That was a fusillade of fuselages!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*some of these post's are so obnoxious !*


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> Hell, man, I don't even know what we're talking about. :lol:


That makes 2 of us.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Humor. It is a difficult concept.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

O.K. something on the outside body was going to be changed. I think. Heck, I don't know where I heard about the hull. I do know there were some issues with the fuselage detail or somthin.


----------

